# Milky Brand Pasteurizers



## Goat Town

I'm thinking of buying a pasteurizer before next year's kidding season and I've been looking at a four gallon pasteurizer made by Milky. I cannot find any reviews for it and am a little alarmed by what I read in the ads about it: it heats the milk up to 156 degrees F in less than an hour. I thought that one needed to heat milk up to 165 to pasteurize it. It's very expensive as well, so before I pursue it further I wondered if anyone had experience with this pasteurize.


----------



## nightskyfarm

Pasteurization occurs at over 145 degreese and held for 30 minutes. I am sorry but I know nothing about the Milky pasteurizer, is it for heating milk for calves? 4 gallons is large for home use.


----------



## Goat Town

Yeah I know it's big. I've been doing three gallon batches on my stove for several years.


----------



## Tim Pruitt

Nicole,
I use a turkey fryer to pasteurize our milk for the goats. You put water in it and then use a stock pot to put the milk in. Works great!


----------

